# Building site power???



## wonfor

Hi everyone, My wife and I have decided to take the big leap and emigrate to NZ. I have joined the forum to start gathering as much info as possible to make the transition a little easier.

My first question. I am a carpenter and looking to find work in the rebuild of Christchurch (my agent says this will make the process quicker and easier). I know the electricity supply is 230v in NZ but does anyone know if building site power is 110v as in the UK or is it standard 230v across the board.

The reason I ask is because instead of transporting my old kit which desperately needs replacing, I'd probably spend a couple of thousand on a new kit. Having looked at power tool shops in NZ online, I can safely say that tools are a lot cheaper here in the uk so I would "kit out" here and send the stuff in the container (unless of course I receive a job offer and cant wait for the container arrival then I'll have to buy in NZ).

Would be interested to hear from any construction workers that have made the leap.

Thankyou in advance for any help, 

Tony


----------



## escapedtonz

wonfor said:


> Hi everyone, My wife and I have decided to take the big leap and emigrate to NZ. I have joined the forum to start gathering as much info as possible to make the transition a little easier.
> 
> My first question. I am a carpenter and looking to find work in the rebuild of Christchurch (my agent says this will make the process quicker and easier). I know the electricity supply is 230v in NZ but does anyone know if building site power is 110v as in the UK or is it standard 230v across the board.
> 
> The reason I ask is because instead of transporting my old kit which desperately needs replacing, I'd probably spend a couple of thousand on a new kit. Having looked at power tool shops in NZ online, I can safely say that tools are a lot cheaper here in the uk so I would "kit out" here and send the stuff in the container (unless of course I receive a job offer and cant wait for the container arrival then I'll have to buy in NZ).
> 
> Would be interested to hear from any construction workers that have made the leap.
> 
> Thankyou in advance for any help,
> 
> Tony


Hey Tony,
First of all good choice on the decision to emigrate to NZ.
We've been in Wellington 7 months now and love living here way more so than the UK.
Yeah there are things we miss but overall & everything considered we're sure our life here will be more fulfilling and provide a better future for our toddler.

I'm not an expert in the building trade or construction industry but I do know electric 
I work for the National Grid here in NZ.
The voltage used here on sites is the standard 230v which is the maximum allowed under the osh policies.
Hopefully someone in the trade can confirm if I'm right or wrong by replying to your thread.

Have a look at www.osh.govt.nz 

Click on Publications, then Factsheets under the heading of Health & Safety then the 10th one down all about Electrical Safety on Building & Demolition sites 2012.
Unsure if your current or any new tools bought in the UK will meet the stated NZ standards ?
You are right about the cost of tools here though - very high compared to the UK.
Had a shop about for a new lawnmower last weekend - el cheapo nasty orange Flymo hover mower in B&Q £49....... Here in the equivalent Mitre10 Mega or Bunnings is $299 Ouch!!!
Wish I'd have spent the time and scrubbed our old one clean before we came.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## wonfor

Thanks for the reply, I'll take a look.

Not a very sociable lot are they? :confused2: I've said "hello" to everyone, got 126 views, and 1 reply! Are there no tradesmen on here?


----------



## kiwigser

*Voltage*

Hi, you will usually only get replies, if they can answer your question. Anyway a copy and paste

*Safeguards for electrical supply*

If a portable electrical appliance is used in damp situations, it must have the following safeguards:

An isolating transformer with a voltage between conductors not exceeding 230 volts.
A earth circuit that is monitored – if it is broken or disconnected, the power to the appliance will automatically be disconnected.
Double insulation to the appliance.
A source to earth connection so that the earth voltage does not exceed 55 volts.
A residual current device (RCD).


See:Electrical safety

The branded power tools are expensive over here, but the diy cheapos are cheap.

Chippy's over here use chain saws for roofing joists etc. and they still seem to have all their limbs!


----------



## wonfor

Thanks for that. Yeah I looked for branded tools and couldn't believe some of the prices!! Thought if I were lucky enough to get a job offer then it would be difficult to wait for the container to arrive with my tools but would have to buy a complete kit over there.

I'm assuming that with the earthquake risk that most builds there are timber frame?

Would love to here from any chippy's out there who have made the leap!


----------



## kiwigser

*Wood*

Yes, most houses are timber framed, although Golden homes are using metal framing. Industrial buildings, are the same as the UK.

Chippys use chain saws on roofing etc. and they still have 4 limbs!


----------



## kiwigser

kiwigser said:


> Yes, most houses are timber framed, although Golden homes are using metal framing. Industrial buildings, are the same as the UK.
> 
> Chippys use chain saws on roofing etc. and they still have 4 limbs!


Apologies, I seem to be repeating myself. The doorbell rang during my post.


----------



## wonfor

Sorry that should have been hear, not "here". I was half asleep as I've been on the internet the whole weekend gathering as much info as I can!


----------



## pookienuffnuff

i recall another chat on here re price of tools etc. Try searching? Prob had some cryptic title!
Most concluded you should bring em as the ones here in NZ are overpriced and often crap quality. If they will work (240 volts etc) then buy them and ship them.


----------

